# Stableford Greensomes - Couple of questions



## Oddsocks (Jun 25, 2012)

Ive been picked to play for the club in the napgc this weekend, only downside is its a format that i have not yet played, Stableford greensomes.

I have googled the format and understand the basics, Both tee off, play alternative shot on selected drive and thats all clear, but i have a couple of question i would like cleared up, just so i dont make a complete balls of it.

They have a link to how HC is worked out ( http://www.napgc.org.uk/files/napgc.co.uk/331/Clapham_Handicap_Conversion.pdf  ) im assuming for example if im off 12, and my partner is off 16, that would give us a playing HC of 13 as per the link. 

From there, do we take our 13 shots from the course, or do we take/give a percentage against the other teams HC. for example, if our compbined HC gives us a playing HC of 13, and their off 10, do we get 3 shots or a percentage of 3 shots from them, or is it we take full HC against the course with 13 and they get full with 10.

Sorry if this is rambling, but just nice to be clear on the rulings.:thup:

cheers guys


----------



## 6inchcup (Jun 25, 2012)

my understanding has always been 3/4 your combined h/c in your case 13 this is then taken away from your opponents so for arguments sake they are off 15 you give  2 shots and vice versa.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 25, 2012)

nice one 6 inch... knew it would be pretty simple, taking away the fact that its a club comp, im looking forward to just playing a different format.


----------



## 6inchcup (Jun 25, 2012)

in this type of comp.don't beat yourself up and never say sorry to your playing partner (after 18 holes it gets irritating) enjoy it and treat it as a fun day out.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 25, 2012)

i know what your saying, the gsme in general doesnt seem to bad although irons are a little off, need to do some work during the week prior to sundays game, not sure why but i take club matches pretty serious,


----------



## Region3 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd guess since it's advertised as a _Stableford _Greensomes that each team gets all of their calculated handicap allowance.
I'd only expect it to be the difference if it said Matchplay Greensomes.

Never played it, but it sounds logical to me.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 25, 2012)

hmmmm nice one gary, that confuses it nicely....

Anyone else currently competiting the the NAPGC Clapham Common Shield as to confirm the actual format.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 25, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Ive been picked to play for the club in the napgc this weekend, only downside is its a format that i have not yet played, Stableford greensomes.

I have googled the format and understand the basics, Both tee off, play alternative shot on selected drive and thats all clear, but i have a couple of question i would like cleared up, just so i dont make a complete balls of it.

They have a link to how HC is worked out ( http://www.napgc.org.uk/files/napgc.co.uk/331/Clapham_Handicap_Conversion.pdf  ) im assuming for example if im off 12, and my partner is off 16, that would give us a playing HC of 13 as per the link. 

From there, do we take our 13 shots from the course, or do we take/give a percentage against the other teams HC. for example, if our compbined HC gives us a playing HC of 13, and their off 10, do we get 3 shots or a percentage of 3 shots from them, or is it we take full HC against the course with 13 and they get full with 10.

Sorry if this is rambling, but just nice to be clear on the rulings.:thup:

cheers guys
		
Click to expand...

I reckon the greensome handicap for a 12 and a 16 is 14 - .6 x 12 + .4 x 16.

From my reading of the comp rules, you are playing aggregate stableford so your pair has 14 shots against the course i.e. a shot on SIs 1 to 14. Your stableford score is then aggregated with the stableford score of the other pairs in your team.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 25, 2012)

so effectively, we play against the course as a pair, with our pair going against the other pair for a win... got ya.

nice one rosecott.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 25, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			so effectively, we play against the course as a pair, with our pair going against the other pair for a win... got ya.

nice one rosecott.
		
Click to expand...

As I read it, there are 3 pairs in your team and it's the combined stableford scores from the 3 pairs that decides the match.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 25, 2012)

I agree with rosecott, and just to complete the picture, in greensomes match play it's also full difference not 3/4 or any other fraction.

It's a singles format in the same way as foursomes, with only one ball played out. The 60/40 handicap allowance is designed to take into account the likely contributions of the players to give an equivilent handicap to a single player.

Personally I think it fails a little in this over shorter/tighter driving courses - but it does a good job on 'normal' ones. Don't confuse it with Mixed Greensomes which always seems to score better than an equivelent single because the ladies get to play off (significantly) forward tees on many of the longer holes!


----------



## Heidi (Jun 25, 2012)

ooo - how odd - if you use the 60/40 calc then you are bound to end up with a funny fraction - and if you use the 50/50 then you could end up with a half

either way - the handicap has to be a round number to work out which holes you get strokes at

never played a greensomes stableford before either - only matchplay or strokeplay!

do let us know what handicaps you get!


----------



## louise_a (Jun 25, 2012)

Rosecott has the handicap right, it the lowest times .6 plus the highest times .4.


----------



## TheJezster (Jun 25, 2012)

Not sure i've seen a thread where Rosecott gets the rules wrong ;-)

It's normally job done on any rules questions for me!


----------

